# SC-URGENT-need vet that will take payments



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*PLEASE IF ANYONE KNOWS OF A VET IN COLUMBIA, SC, AREA THAT WILL TAKE PAYMENTS, PLEASE CALL THIS WOMAN RIGHT **AWAY!!*

*
some one please help me (gaston)*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-05-15, 1:52PM EDT
Reply to*: [email protected] 


i have a 6 month old pit she will not eat she has lost all her weight in the past 24 hours she wont drink i do not have the money to take her to the vet as i just spent 185 at the vet last month to have her parvo tested she was neg i dont know what to do if you know of a vet that will work on payments or take a post dated check please let me know. please no scammers i am very upset and dont want to lose my dog please give me a call if you can help i am not asking for money i just need a vet that can help thank you for your time my number is 803 705 1188 

Location: gaston 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1742437261*


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

bumping up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

bumping up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Sad-My Heart Breaks for her!*

* So Sad-My Heart Breaks for her!*
SICK PUP THANKS (GASTON)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-05-15, 7:02PM EDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


THANK YOU ALL BUT MY BABY DIED AND I AM GREATFUL TO EVERYONE THAT HELPED OR TRIED I KNOW SHE IS IN A BETTER PLACE THANK YOU SO MUCH AGAIN 


•Location: GASTON 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1742899148


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

That is so sad . . .


----------

